# Sticker Shock today



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2022)

My long gravel driveway is turning green with weeds,  We should have mild and dry weather this week, so I planned to spray it with some Glyphosate concentrate (generic Roundup).  I was nearly out of that weed killer....I usually buy a 2.5 Gal. jug from a local farm store....for usually $40, and that lasts me 3 or 4 years.  When I went to the store today, the price was $146 for a jug.  Needless to say, I deferred.  Then, I asked the price for fertilizer, as I will spade my garden this Fall, and spread a 40lb. sack to prepare the soil for next year.....it usually sells for about $7, but the price was $19...again I said no thanks.  

When I got home, I researched prices on the Internet, and the lowest I found was $170 for a big jug.  Walmart sells it in quart jugs...10 jugs would be over $400.

If this is any indicator of the prices farmers are paying for their supplies, Get Prepared for another huge increase in food prices, next year!  Any increase in SS benefits will likely be eaten up at the grocery stores.   Between what the cost of food production will be, no sign of let up in fuel prices, ongoing supply and delivery shortages, etc., etc., I suspect we will continue to see soaring costs and half empty shelves for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 30, 2022)

And this explains why I don't shop for anything unless it is a must have.  I have also stopped doing a lot of things that were once a upon a time normal.  I know you will do some research and find another way to do the job.  That is what we are best at, solving a problem the cheapest and easiest way. I am sure many of have walked away from a price.  I think a lot of companies are just raising prices to stupid amounts, they think they can get away with it because everything else is going up and they want to garner extra profits even if their costs have not increased.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 30, 2022)

I agree. I think there is a lot of greedy profiteering going on, with people/consumers trying to find substitutes, different ways of doing things. 
I feel good when I find acceptable new substitutes ,or different pathways,  but at times it’s hard to get over the anger and sadnes it all causes.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 30, 2022)

Use to be $30 - $45, today $76 for an oil change at the dealer.


----------



## Kika (Aug 30, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Glyphosate concentrate (generic Roundup).


Years ago, when I still had my house, I used Roundup to clear weeds coming up between the sections of the walk and sections of the cement driveway.  Each time I used it I developed a rash.  

 I read somewhere that salt water would work, and it did.  I used the salt that was used for ice melting. (Not the white pellets) and It worked.  I'm sure your driveway is a larger surface area then where my weeds were.

Take a look at this and see of it is doable for you.  Might save some $$$

How to make homemade weed killer | Lawn Care Guide by Lawn Love


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Funny you should talk of Sticker shock..

I was asked today if I could  give a lift to someone to an appointment in a nearby town 19 miles away.. I go to that town often.. I had no problems with it.. I turned down their offer of petrol money because it'll cost me less than £10 there and back even at these high fuel prices..

I was shocked to be told that Taxi's now.. are charging between £100-£130 to travel to that town from here. I didn't believe it.. so I checked .. and yes.. that's the price for a cab to drive 19 miles... OMG !!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

I've got the proof here right in front of me,  and I'd post it, except of course I have my address on it so I can;t... but it's true..


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 30, 2022)

Try looking on Pinterest.  I've found several good recipes for making your own weed killer.  I use a mix of vinegar, water and Dawn.  Works pretty well on my pavers.


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 30, 2022)

From what I've read about droughts and flooding affecting agriculture the world over, I expect food prices to go through the roof.


----------



## Bella (Aug 30, 2022)

I buy cheap gallon containers of store brand white vinegar and use it straight to get rid of weeds in cracks. Those suckers are dead in no time. Just be careful where it goes because it'll kill everything.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 30, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Glyphosate concentrate (generic Roundup)....I usually buy a 2.5 Gal. jug from a local farm store....for usually $40, and that lasts me 3 or 4 years. When I went to the store today, the price was $146 for a jug.


I just paid $109 at Tractor Supply https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...glyphosate-concentrate-2-1-2-gal?cm_vc=-10005

Only way we can control goatheads (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribulus_terrestris) one of the most evil sticker weeds known to man...


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've got the proof here right in front of me,  and I'd post it, except of course I have a temy address on it so I can;t... but it's true..


The UK inflation rate is running at 14%. Not so long ago cab drivers, freight companies and buses were paying half of the price of fuel at  the pump than they are paying today. Is it any wonder that prices are going through the roof?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> The UK inflation rate is running at 14%. Not so long ago cab drivers, freight companies and buses were paying half of the price of fuel at  the pump than they are paying today. Is it any wonder that prices are going through the roof?


yes but so are we car drivers paying double at the pump.. even compared to just 18 months ago.. it still only costs us less than a Tenner to drive 19 miles.. £100 is extortion


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it still only costs us less than a Tenner to drive 19 miles..


My first road trip was in 1970, Ogden, Utah to San Diego California.  In my little Toyota Corolla the gas cost a total of $16 for the 1600 mile round trip..  I remember it well, a penny a mile.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2022)

_"Between what the cost of food production will be, no sign of let up in fuel prices, ongoing supply and delivery shortages, etc., etc., I suspect we will continue to see soaring costs and half empty shelves for the foreseeable future."_
My son and I were just talking about this last week. He'll fast in a minute..sometimes for 3 days, sometimes for 10 days. I don't know *how* he does it! He feels like people need to start training themselves *now* to eat less and fast at least a couple of days a week due to the severe shortages we are likely to face in the coming years. They may start sooner than later as you point out @Don M.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 30, 2022)

I can't go that way but I can make a very tasty meal from beans and rice, cheap cuts of meats.  Lots of spices and low and slow are the way to go when the budget is tight. You won't feel like you are doing without.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Funny you should talk of Sticker shock..
> 
> I was asked today if I could  give a lift to someone to an appointment in a nearby town 19 miles away.. I go to that town often.. I had no problems with it.. I turned down their offer of petrol money because it'll cost me less than £10 there and back even at these high fuel prices..
> 
> I was shocked to be told that Taxi's now.. are charging between £100-£130 to travel to that town from here. I didn't believe it.. so I checked .. and yes.. that's the price for a cab to drive 19 miles... OMG !!!


Hey, hollydolly...don't tell me, now you are going into the Taxi business?!


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 30, 2022)

I try to think positive, but it is worrisome isn't it.  Food shortages, high prices, social unrest, lots of people with guns.  Remember the lines for gasoline in the 70's?  Will we see that for other things?  Lord I hope not.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Hey, hollydolly...don't tell me, now you are going into the Taxi business?!


you know what?... my conscience wouldn't allow me to rip people off like that. As if we've not gone through enough in the UK.. with utility bills now at 4 grand a year.. fuel at an all time high... and heading into a recession... I just think anyone charging those prices is despicable... there's many people who need Taxi's..  elderly people, disabled people.. those who cannot travel by public transport.. I absolutely detest Ripp-off merchants


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> I try to think positive, but it is worrisome isn't it.  Food shortages, high prices, social unrest, lots of people with guns.  Remember the lines for gasoline in the 70's?  Will we see that for other things?  Lord I hope not.


we've been having those queues for fuel at the pumps for months now in the Uk...it's just going to get worse


----------



## mrstime (Aug 30, 2022)

DH makes our weed killer, and says it works really well.
1 gallon vinegar
1 cup salt
2 tablespoons of dish detergent.
We used to buy Round up . Now this recipe is his favorite. But don't use it on your  lawn unless you want to kill it.


----------



## bingo (Aug 30, 2022)

we will have more than weed killer to worry about...don't  get me wrong...round up was my liquid  gold...
FOOD....FOOD...going to be ....GONE!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2022)

mrstime said:


> DH makes our weed killer, and says it works really well.
> 1 gallon vinegar
> 1 cup salt
> 2 tablespoons of dish detergent.
> We used to buy Round up . Now this recipe is his favorite. But don't use it on your  lawn unless you want to kill it.


Sounds good....I'll go to the store and get those ingredients....can probably do my driveway for about $10....and a lot safer than Roundup.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2022)

I thought the Roundup stuff was finally outlawed! People, please don't use it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was shocked to be told that Taxi's now.. are charging between £100-£130 to travel to that town from here. I didn't believe it.. so I checked .. and yes.. that's the price for a cab to drive 19 miles... OMG !!!


Wow!!  Do you have Lyft or Uber?  The cost of a 19 mile ride would be around $30 here...

https://www.lyft.com/rider/cities/salt-lake-city-ut


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 30, 2022)

mrstime said:


> DH makes our weed killer, and says it works really well.
> 1 gallon vinegar
> 1 cup salt
> 2 tablespoons of dish detergent.
> We used to buy Round up . Now this recipe is his favorite. But don't use it on your lawn unless you want to kill it.


I'll give it a try, but our goatheads are really hard to kill.  So far nothing but the glyphosate works, and you often have to dose them twice...


----------



## mrstime (Aug 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I'll give it a try, but our goatheads are really hard to kill.  So far nothing but the glyphosate works, and you often have to dose them twice...


Oh yikes, goatheads are the worst weed I ever encountered when I was a kid. I was barefoot all the time except in school. My feet were pretty tough, but not tough enough to crush those dang goatheads!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 30, 2022)

Yeah, my lady keeps sayin' *'I'M NOT PAYING THAT!'*

I keep sayin' *'No, no you won't.....if you wait'*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I can't go that way but I can make a very tasty meal from beans and rice, cheap cuts of meats.  Lots of spices and low and slow are the way to go when the budget is tight. You won't feel like you are doing without.


I hear *that* Blessed! Rice and beans will fill you up and taste good to boot. I very rarely eat beef and may have a turkey burger once a week, if that.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I can make a very tasty meal from beans and rice


I can live on beans and rice
I* have* lived on beans and rice
oftentimes without the rice


----------



## Nathan (Aug 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I just paid $109 at Tractor Supply https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...glyphosate-concentrate-2-1-2-gal?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> Only way we can control goatheads (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribulus_terrestris) one of the most evil sticker weeds known to man...


Earlier in the spring I bought that same product from Tractor Supply.

Yea, the goatheads are wicked, I hoe them up and place in trash immediately.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 30, 2022)

Ha!  I drive a Ford car so today I went to a Ford Dealer to ask the price for a new floor mat because there is a little hole below my feet.  Well, the dealer quoted me $200 for a rubber one and $250 for a carpeted one.  With our 12% sales tax that would be $224 Canadian or $280 for the carpeted one.  This is crazy.  I was told I would have to buy all 4 floor mats.  I could not buy just 1.  The salesmen admitted that the price was high and suggested that I go to Canadian Tire (what I call China Tire because everything there comes from China).  They did not have my size.

I have always believed that "a fool and his money are quickly parted" so I said no to the dealer.  I will continue driving my Ford with a little hole in the floor mat.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 30, 2022)

Don M. said:


> My long gravel driveway is turning green with weeds,  We should have mild and dry weather this week, so I planned to spray it with some Glyphosate concentrate (generic Roundup).  I was nearly out of that weed killer....I usually buy a 2.5 Gal. jug from a local farm store....for usually $40, and that lasts me 3 or 4 years.  When I went to the store today, the price was $146 for a jug.  Needless to say, I deferred.  Then, I asked the price for fertilizer, as I will spade my garden this Fall, and spread a 40lb. sack to prepare the soil for next year.....it usually sells for about $7, but the price was $19...again I said no thanks.
> 
> When I got home, I researched prices on the Internet, and the lowest I found was $170 for a big jug.  Walmart sells it in quart jugs...10 jugs would be over $400.



Don….i feel your pain!

I bought my first 6.8 lb jug of granular Roundup QuikPro in 2012 for $86. It lasted until 2018 when i purchased the second 6.8 lb jug for $72 (yep, less than the jug bought 6 yrs prior). The stuff works GREAT but alas i use a lot more of it where i live now & like you am getting close to running out….but the current price for a jug is $196

I would say i’ve lost my taste for it at this new & shocking price except that it works soooo well. So my current mind game is thinking that even at $196 it’s not a totally horrid deal since the 6.8 lb jug makes 72 gallons of juice…so that breaks down to ‘only’ $2.72 per gallon (which is still plenty cheap compared to the gallon cost of the ready-to-use variety). I’m still in the mind game stage tho….whether i’ll actually be able to punch that $196 BUY button remains to be seen….


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> I try to think positive, but it is worrisome isn't it.  Food shortages, high prices, social unrest, lots of people with guns.  Remember the lines for gasoline in the 70's?  Will we see that for other things?  Lord I hope not.


_"The cost of living is going up and the chance of living is going down."_ - Flip Wilson

_"The more things change, the more they are the same."_ - Alphonse Karr

_"In every life, we have some trouble, but when you worry you make it double. Don't worry. Be happy."_ - Bobby McFerrin


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I thought the Roundup stuff was finally outlawed! People, please don't use it.


It's not banned in Either the UK or the USA...

https://www.baumhedlundlaw.com/toxic-tort-law/monsanto-roundup-lawsuit/where-is-glyphosate-banned-/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 31, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I just paid $109 at Tractor Supply https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...glyphosate-concentrate-2-1-2-gal?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> Only way we can control goatheads (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribulus_terrestris) one of the most evil sticker weeds known to man...


The link shows my Texas Store it is $89.99..


----------

